# Fire eel compatible?



## JimScap (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone ever have any luck mixing a Fire Eel in a Mbuna tank? I'm looking for something exotic to spice up my tank. Any other suggestions of what might work?


----------



## clossboss (Feb 13, 2011)

how big is ur tank? i know nothing about fire eels other than that they get rather large(36 inches?)....when i was in your shoes and wanted something to put with my mbuna's i ended up adding catfish and a red tail shark


----------



## JimScap (Jan 15, 2011)

My tank is 44 gallons. It is a pentagon shape so not a lot of swimming room. I didn't realize they got that big.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a search for the experiences of actual owners, probably in the General Aquaria forum since the eel is not a cichlid. From my reading of posts since 2005, the eels are predators and eventually eat the fish.

A 44G pentagon may not have enough swimming room for the mbuna and additions, what are the dimensions of the tank and how is it stocked?

Synodontis lucipinnis might be something to consider.


----------



## davidsrego (Apr 10, 2011)

Fire eels are huge. What's more, they react poorly to scrapes and nibbles which often result in infection. The reason I'm on this forum is because I opted for cichlids rather than an eel.


----------

